
Three Reasons You'll Upgrade to Windows 7 - Time, Money, and Hassle - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/small-business/81459/three-reasons-youll-upgrade-windows-7-time-money-and-hassle
======
makecheck
A lot of claims, no real data to back them up.

